# ONION BOMBS



## misterdk

Just saw this recipe posted on facebook and thought it could be improved a little by smoking.








** ONION BOMBS CAMPING FOOD**

***PLEASE BE SURE TO SHARE TO YOUR WALL***

AHA!!!!! Summer time is here and that means camping and bonfires!!! Love compact meals!!! Don't forget to share this with your friends so you can find it easily!!!!

** ONION BOMBS CAMPING FOOD**

large onions
ground meat (I prefer turkey!!)
seasonings to taste (mine were like meatloaf tasting!!)
tin foil

Directions:
1. peel your onions and cut them in half as equally as possible.
2. Prepare your meatballs how you want them-- I used italian seasoning, oregano, chili powder, minced garlic, ketchup, worcestershire sauce and some bread crumbs
3. Size your meatballs so that they can be squished between two pieces of onions. Some meat will push out the ends and that is okay!!! Just make them as compact as possible!!
4. wrap each onion bomb in tinfoil-- might want to double them since they'll be tossed in the fire! Make sure not to poke holes in the foil!!
5. toss in the fire and try to get them in the coals.
6. cook for about 10 minutes, flip em around and cook another 10 minutes or so!!!

[font=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Off site link deleted by SmokinHusker[/font]

[font=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Just an FYI, the Terms of Service were updated in late June to include "No Off Site Links in posts on SMF" other than food safety etc. Here's the updated [/font][font=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]TOS[/font]


----------



## so ms smoker

Interesting.. Maybe try smoking without the foil. Can't hurt to try!

  Mike


----------



## boykjo

Cool..................... I would wrap some bacon around them too


----------



## foamheart

boykjo said:


> Cool..................... I would wrap some bacon around them too


A man after my heart..... everything is better with bacon!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yeah, Bacon...


----------



## misterdk

I like the bacon idea. Might have to pin it together with some tooth-picks or maybe a little string.


----------



## munxcub

My sister brought these out camping and they were great! Wrapped in bacon and smoked would be a terrific twist.


----------



## wisconsinbutt

You need to hit 165IT for ground meats, correct?


----------



## smokinhusker

Great idea but I need that meat pretty well done for my liking.


----------



## driedstick

Sounds good.


----------



## Bearcarver

WisconsinButt said:


> You need to hit 165IT for ground meats, correct?


Yes, and I think the Bacon would get burnt if it was in foil right in the coals for long enough to cook the ground meat to 165*.

I would leave these the way MisterDK did them, or put them on the grill & smoke them, with or without Bacon.

Great Post, MisterDK !!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I saw this post again and remembered that there is a recipe for BBQ Onions in the Marlboro cookbook " Morning Fires and Evening Lights" (or something like that) .

A similar way of doing your recipe... a great choice for a Smoke Job...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the memory , and as always . . .


----------



## bigblock

sounds real tastey def gonna try these next time around the fire pit thx for sharing


----------



## bigblock

i agree wrapped in bacon a put to the smoke mmmmm


----------



## foamheart

bigblock said:


> i agree wrapped in bacon a put to the smoke mmmmm


Thanks Big Block, months ago I spent a couple a days looking for this thread, I was looking for stuffed onions..... Who knew to look for D'bomb!

Thanks again.


----------



## bilgeslime

I'm interested trying wrapped in bacon and smoked. Anyone have an idea of time to smoke?


----------



## luce

Made these in the smoker for Superbowl.  They took 2.5hrs at 225deg and I used Pecan wood chips.  They were fantastic.













20160206_222702.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


















20160207_172343.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


















20160207_172440.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


















20160207_172611.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------

